# In the workshop ....



## mecanotrain (Dec 14, 2011)

I will present here some of my productions with my workshop tools.

FORMING the tube plate with my 20 T hydraulic press. It is easy !

The plate (brass th 1.5mm annealed)




The jig




The forming work




























End of work. See you later


----------

